# Help with power steering pump on 68 GTO



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a 68 GTO and have a question about the location of the thick 3/8" i. d. 3/16" thick washer. This is the one that goes on the 3/8" stud that is threaded into the pump. This is right next to the #1 sparkplug. This stud goes though the aluminum bracket that is slotted used to take up the tension of the belt. 

My question is does the thick washer go on the front side or the back side of the aluminum bracket? 

Also where the nut tightens on the stud, where it comes out of the slotted aluminum, is this a flanged nut or is there a washer and lockwasher?

Thanks 
Dimitri


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

dimitri said:


> I have a 68 GTO and have a question about the location of the thick 3/8" i. d. 3/16" thick washer. This is the one that goes on the 3/8" stud that is threaded into the pump. This is right next to the #1 sparkplug. This stud goes though the aluminum bracket that is slotted used to take up the tension of the belt.
> 
> My question is does the thick washer go on the front side or the back side of the aluminum bracket?
> 
> ...


Hi Dimitri,
The purpose of that spacer is to align the pump bracket so that it's "square" with the front of the pump. If you'll notice on the face of the pump, some of the bolt holes are set back further from the front of the pump than the others. That's where the spacer goes. I'd have to go look on my car but it might have two spacers between the pump and the pump bracket --- use whatever it takes to get the bracket square.

On the back side of the pump on the stud that goes through the slotted bracket, my car has (in this order) a flat washer, a "star" lock washer, and a nut.

Hope this helps,

Bear


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Bear, I thought it went like you said between the pump and the aluminum bracket, but it barly gives me enough threads to get a nut on.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

dimitri said:


> Bear, I thought it went like you said between the pump and the aluminum bracket, but it barly gives me enough threads to get a nut on.


Hey Dimitri - I'm talking about the bracket that bolts to the front of the pump - behind the pulley, not the stud on the back side or the adjusting bracket with the long slotted hole that it goes through. Are we talking about the same thing?

The spacer I'm talking about is used to make that front bracket square with the pump and pulley. On my 69, there's nothing on that rear stud except for washers and a nut. The shoulders of the stud butt up against the bracket.

Bear


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

I am talking about the stud on the back with the long slotted hole. The nut is right next to the #1 plug.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Power steering, what's that??!!!

Sounds like to me, a picture would be worth 1000 words. Maybe this will help...


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

dimitri said:


> I am talking about the stud on the back with the long slotted hole. The nut is right next to the #1 plug.


Ok gotcha - I was corn-fused. My pump has no spacer at all on that stud --- just a washer, lock washer, and nut. It does have two spacers in the front side of the pump, between the bracket and two of the bolts that fasten the bracket to the pump body.

Bear


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

A picture is worth a thousand words. Thank you that does show the thick washer going infront of the aluminum bracket. 

Hey Bear, Inline tube sells that spacer. Part # INL 10423 for $6.00.

Thanks again,
Dimitri


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Both of mine have shouldered nuts over a flat washer on the back side of the back bracket (aluminum one). The '67's is original, I know the '65's is not. Make it square and use washers as needed to spread the load on that aluminum bracket. No worries.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Both of mine have shouldered nuts over a flat washer on the back side of the back bracket (aluminum one). The '67's is original, I know the '65's is not. Make it square and use washers as needed to spread the load on that aluminum bracket. No worries.


 :agree Agreed. It's the fit and alignment that matters. My 69 is perfect with absolutely nothing between the stud and the rear bracket.

Bear


----------

